# Royal Bobcat Decal Placement



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone here know the proper placement for the Royal Bobcat decals (on a 1969 GTO)?

SPecifically these 2.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Your 1st picture was introduced in 1962. Prior to the GTO some of these were found on the doors where the original 1962 Grand Prix decal was located which is where the Bobcat's looks was developed from.

GTO era cars according to Jim Wangers were put either on the fenders or the sail panel (C pillar). Convertibles would be on the fender. Location would be up to the owner of the car.

Your 2nd picture, a 1966 design, again up to the owner, but most were on the vent window. My 3rd picture show this and this one is an original one, notice the picture you provided is slightly different in many small details.

The 2nd picture if from a member's car on this forum (I believe).


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

To give some more history, there were other Bobcat decals as well. This 1st picture show the 1965 Bobcat decal, comparing the true original one on the right side and the reproduction on the left side.

The 1966 decal is the 3rd picture in the previous post.

The 2nd picture is the 1967 Bobcat decal.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i saw a few photos of a '69 bobcat awhile ago. they were on the fenders. not sure if that was correct or not. my '64 in the late '70s had only one emblem on the drivers side trunk lid opposite the gto emblem, because it had a black vinyl top.


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

rickm said:


> i saw a few photos of a '69 bobcat awhile ago. they were on the fenders. not sure if that was correct or not. my '64 in the late '70s had only one emblem on the drivers side trunk lid opposite the gto emblem, because it had a black vinyl top.


Like where the Judge Decal would go?

The trunk lid one was where the Hurst one goes?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

1969 Pontiac Ram Air Iv Gto Royal Bobcat Logo Photo 8


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

Roger that said:


> 1969 Pontiac Ram Air Iv Gto Royal Bobcat Logo Photo 8


Thanks but I can't tell where it is from that pic...


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Look at the next picture, it is on the rear window half way up next to the C pillar.

I am really surprised Royal still had those stickers by 1969 considering the 1967 stickers would have or should have replaced them. Most cars from that era had the Royal Pontiac License plate frames instead.


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

Thank you. Seems like they might have gone on in various places at various times.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

saturnkk said:


> Thank you. Seems like they might have gone on in various places at various times.


True. And consider this: If no one on here can tell you the "correct" to-the-fraction-of-an-inch location, chances are no one else can either. Back in 69 people were more interested in how the cars ran than they were with "correct" to the micro-inch location of all the stickers, decals, paint marks, etc.

I'll be that the folks at Royal Pontiac just eyeballed where things went and did whatever looked good to them at the time.

Bear


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

BearGFR is right on. In fact most Royal bobcat packages were sold via mail for the owner to install (like what I did). In your kit you received the badges and you did with them as you like. Here is a promo photo I received from Royal (1965 era) about their Bobcat mail package.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Also keep in mind in Feb 1969 Royal Pontiac would no longer have a Performance Department and it would be sold to George DeLorean calling it Leader Automotive. So only the early 69s would have received the Royal Bobcat treatment.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

in '69 they had their own specially painted crystal turquoise drag car. the emblem was on the upper section of the door at the end of a white stripe that came from the front of the car. powered by a ram air IV motor, then later a ram air V .


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

Anyone have some pictures of any of these they can post? I am utterly fascinated by the history!


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

What are looking for? Pictures of the 69 Royal turquoise car?


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

Roger that said:


> What are looking for? Pictures of the 69 Royal turquoise car?


Yes.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I strongly recommend you purchase this book: Milt Schornack and the Royal Bobcat GTOs. This book has pictures of the car your requesting with fascinating history.


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

Roger that said:


> I strongly recommend you purchase this book: Milt Schornack and the Royal Bobcat GTOs. This book has pictures of the car your requesting with fascinating history.


I actually have the book and read it. The pics in it are all B&W and small.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Pictures you are looking for. Royal Bobcat decal on the driver's door.


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

Roger that said:


> Pictures you are looking for. Royal Bobcat decal on the driver's door.


Thanks! Now there's a race I would love to have seen!!!

What did that 69 Bobcat do in the 1/4 mile?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Bringing up this older post on Royal's Emblem placement.

I ran across a forum/blog in which this question was asked and it was answered by Milt Schornack. Here is his answer:

In the 64 GTO the decal went on the C-pillar,
On the 66-67 the decal went on the front fender just aft of the headlight.
On the 1968 the decal went above and ahead of the door handle led by pinstriping
On the 69's with the unmistakeable stripe package, the decal was on the door at the tail end of the stripe.

I assume the '65 would be the same as the '64?

And as noted, no doubt that anyone who purchased a mail order kit could have placed the emblem where ever they felt appropriate.


----------

